# Can I Bend Black Pipe?



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Can I? I was told by one man today that it would splinter/shatter... didn't seem right to me... I plan on making a small roll bar for a go cart. I know seamless tubing would be better but i have a 21' joint of 3/4 black pipe. anyone ever bent any? 

If it can be bent, any one in the Baytown area have a bender for 3/4 rigid I could borrow/rent? I have the skills, just not the equipment. All the benders i have are for smaller pipe, and i hate to buy one just to make 4 bends. Thanks


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes you can if its not a tight bend if so heat it up.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

it will bend no problem


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

just buy a bender from home depot. the same bender that bends 1" emt is used for 3/4 inch rigid. the take up is 8". in other words, if you need a 24" 90 degree you need a mark at 24-8 or 16". there is a small arrow on the bender shoe. use *ALOT* of foot pressure and you will do fine. i have one you could use, but i am in katy....lol.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a hydrolic bender you can use, Im in kemah.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Depends....how strong an ol' boy are ya? :biggrin:

JK! It will bend fine. I'm sure you can rent a conduit bender pretty cheap.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

You can buy a hydraulic bender from Harbor freight cheap.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Would think any muffler shop will have a pipe bender. Torch to heat it up a bit too.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just for the record, the "shatter" part is the old cast iron pipe. Steel pipe bends fine. Heating it up doesn't really help IMHO: it's about impossible to get the whole thing the same temperature, and that's where you get kinking, etc... Go with cold pipe, the elec. bender or the harbor freight deal: it's no problem at all.. You're just going to have to figure out how to do the math to make it work...


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks- I got a bender lined up for friday. I've run miles of conduit, just been a few years. Glad I got a few pieces of scrap to practice with!


----------

